
Show HN: Find homes for sale by famous architects - rgbrgb
https://www.openlistings.com/architectural
======
lighttower
What qualifies as a famous architect? do you have multiple tiers of famous,
say Lloyd Wright and Ghery in tier 1, but lots of lesser known yet great
modern architects in 2/3\. Canada coverage?

~~~
rgbrgb
We're California only for now. We're region specific because we put buy
buttons on all the homes and need people on the ground to coordinate
transactions.

> What qualifies as a famous architect?

They're famous enough if we've heard of them and the realtor mentions their
name in the listing :). If you know anyone we should add, please share. We're
particularly looking to add more San Francisco architects because we have
Southern California covered pretty well.

------
Alex3917
This is great. It's crazy how undervalued well-designed homes are in the
marketplace. This seems like a huge arbitrage opportunity.

------
rgbrgb
Hi HN, we made this because we had a number of clients who were looking for
extremely unique homes and wanted to give them a special tool. We're basically
taking our realtime feed from the MLS and filtering using regular expressions.
Thought some people here might enjoy it too. Happy to answer any questions!

